# Tuna sandwich



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Have you guys ever heard of anyone eating a tuna sandwich with sliced apples on it? I have a friend who offered to make me one and it sounds weird. Granted, I'll try it. I just wanted to see if anyone else had heard of this.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Have you guys ever heard of anyone eating a tuna sandwich with sliced apples on it? I have a friend who offered to make me one and it sounds weird. Granted, I'll try it. I just wanted to see if anyone else had heard of this.


Wow! Riveting topic! I'll play. "Why, no I have not...but it sound's interesting!" :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> Wow! Riveting topic! I'll play. "Why, no I have not...but it sound's interesting!" :tu


:fu

Thanks for your colorful insight, Jimbo.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Have you guys ever heard of anyone eating a tuna sandwich with sliced apples on it? I have a friend who offered to make me one and it sounds weird. Granted, I'll try it. I just wanted to see if anyone else had heard of this.


Yep, had a few of those in life...and they are quite tasty! Another interesting combination ....seems odd..is Pizza and applesauce...Bite of Pizza, Bite of applesauce...!!


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I've actually had a tuna salad with chopped apple, celery and walnuts in it. And I was sober when I ate it.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Have you guys ever heard of anyone eating a tuna sandwich with sliced apples on it? I have a friend who offered to make me one and it sounds weird. Granted, I'll try it. I just wanted to see if anyone else had heard of this.


I have and it's awesome!!!
I prefer green apples on my tuna.
Don't wait too long, you don't know what you're missing!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

No, but have had it with relish:tu


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

boonedoggle said:


> Wow! Riveting topic! I'll play. "Why, no I have not...but it sound's interesting!" :tu


:r.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

mmblz said:


> :r.


Don't encourage him. :bn


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

him? or you?


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

blech. but what the hell I would try anything once.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I've heard of chicken salad made like this, but never tuna.

I prefer a little dill pickle relish in mine.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

mmblz said:


> him? or you?


:ss


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

I had a turkey sandwhich once with apples on it. It was quite good.

I've also had grapes in tuna salad that was good.

I would try it.. just let us know how it goes


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

whatever happened to PB&J??


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

I'd prefer an Elvis = grilled peanut butter and banana ...


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

was it canned tuna or the fresh caught type?


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

tedski said:


> I'd prefer an Elvis = grilled peanut butter and banana ...


That is actually a very good and tasty sandwich. Just don't eat them too often!!:tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

i don't think it's any more weird than grapes and nuts in chicken salad. I prefer mine without, but I see it more these days.


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

havana_lover said:


> whatever happened to PB&J??


One of my friends at school insists that Peanut butter & dill pickles is the way to go. Her babysitter showed her when she was like 6, and it just stuck. I've never been so appalled at the use of peanut buter(One of my favorite, and most revered foods) before. It tasted horrible too...:hn


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

Hmmmmm, surf and turf between two slices of bread; I've probably eaten everyting snake to horse meat, served up I'll give it a try.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Sanitariumite said:


> One of my friends at school insists that Peanut butter & dill pickles is the way to go. Her babysitter showed her when she was like 6, and it just stuck. I've never been so appalled at the use of peanut buter(One of my favorite, and most revered foods) before. It tasted horrible too...:hn


I had a friend who did this but I adamantly refuse to ever try this.

As for the tuna. No apples. I like whole wheat bread, white albacore, light mayo, and romaine lettuce.

Arby's chicken salad has apples and grapes (kinda like a waldorf salad)


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

I've done the PB + pickles thing


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Have you guys ever heard of anyone eating a tuna sandwich with sliced apples on it? I have a friend who offered to make me one and it sounds weird. Granted, I'll try it. I just wanted to see if anyone else had heard of this.


Sounds weird to me too.
But I once put tuna on my sliced apple sandwich.

*:rCAKE:r*


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Yea, I had someone make one of these for me a few days ago. Didn't realize it until I bit into the crunchy pieces of apple. Its not bad, but definitely a little weird the first time. Maybe its a Swedish thing?


----------



## PinkPistol86 (Sep 20, 2007)

I've never had that kind, but I would be willing to try.

I personally use Bumblebee Tuna in Water, Light Hellman Mayo, Heinz Mustard, (mix all previous ingredients together) Light Cheese, more mayo, and romaine lettuce in between two slices of wheat bread, toast in the toaster until desired color.

It makes a really good tuna sandwich that is low in calories and fat.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

havana_lover said:


> whatever happened to PB&J??


:tpd: Absolutely! Only questions left are:
Creamy or Crunchy
Grape or Strawberry (or other?) :r


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Here's another one:

Anybody mix their Peanut Butter with Honey before spreading it? Yummy. Also works with Maple Syrup. :dr


----------



## CSmith (Sep 29, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Here's another one:
> 
> Anybody mix their Peanut Butter with Honey before spreading it? Yummy. Also works with Maple Syrup. :dr


Honey + peanut butter = the best morning toast spread ever created, especially with an almond-y cereal. The maple syrup thing sounds pretty tempting as well; I'll have to try it sometime soon...

As far as tuna sandwiches go, I've never tried it with apples but will vouch for a few cut red grapes and some chopped celery. Also, if you make your own tuna salad, try using half mayo and half softened cream cheese.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

CSmith said:


> try using half mayo and half softened cream cheese.


:dr:dr:dr


----------

